# Drilling 90g tank for sump



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey Everyone! Been away from BCA for a bit so thought I would say hi and get peoples opinion on this topic. I am thinking of converting my 90g African Cichlid tank into a SW reef tank. It's something I've always wanted to try and I'm looking forward to learning all about SW tanks and keeping corals.

Does anyone on here have experience drilling a tank for a sump? Would you be able to offer me any advice or guides (or links to guides)? Is it worth it to drill it or should I try an overflow box? Perhaps even accept the loss and sell the non drilled 90g to buy a drilled 90g?

Sorry for all the questions but I'm new to SW, sumps and the potential downfalls to an overflow box or a tank that's drilled by me vs plumbed from the factory.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Check this link out, it's pretty good
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/drilling-glass-aquarium-37134/#post300217


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Good video! It looks pretty simple and I do have a 75g that needs re-sealing to do a test run on


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

i usually take my diamond holesaw bit and scratch the surface of the glass. If it scratched really easily then it shouldnt be tempered. Often the bottom of the aquarium can be tempered. What size hole? and a spray bottle with water is the best to keep the heat down and the grit away from the cut. Its actually really easy to drill holes in glass ive done it a bunch of times with no fails.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

If you hold your smart phone inside the glass, you should see distortion that will tell you whether it's tempered or not. I had Anthony drill the back of my 90g tank. It's not super difficult, you just need the right tools, and some patience. Go slow and make sure the bit doesn't get too hot.


----------

